

Wheels of Steel; Epic demo of rich Web turn table - dalmaer
http://wheelsofsteel.net
Scott Schiller of Flickr created SoundManager, and he has an epic new demo of a rich turntable system using modern audio techniques and CSS/JS too.&#60;p&#62;His walk through article is fantastic:&#60;p&#62;http://www.schillmania.com/content/entries/2011/wheels-of-steel/
======
matthijs
In depth article from Scott Schiller that explains how he developed it:
[http://www.schillmania.com/content/entries/2011/wheels-of-
st...](http://www.schillmania.com/content/entries/2011/wheels-of-steel/)

------
endgame
Well, it's kinda neat, but epic? No.

~~~
aashay
...why not? There's no Flash. I'd say that's pretty epic.

~~~
premchai21
Except for the Flash that's necessary in the background for the more advanced
audio modes.

------
jasonkester
I gave up after a few minutes of trying unsuccessfully to load a track into
the righthand turntable. Was also a bit disappointed that it wouldn't let me
manually move the playhead to run the track back & forth. Unless I'm missing
something, it's essentially just a media player with a funky interface.

BUT, I voted this up solely for the fact that this turned me on to the new
Beastie Boys album, which I wouldn't otherwise have know was out. That's my
afternoon ruined in a good way. Observe:

<http://soundcloud.com/beastieboys/lee-majors-come-again/>

------
forkqueue
Pretty cool, but it needs the ability to pitch up/down to be useful.

------
mdonahoe
is there a way to scratch the records? thats what i kept trying to do when i
saw the turntable.

~~~
schill
Sorry it isn't more clear - by default, you get "non-scratch mode" until it's
determined your GPU (hardware accel in browser) + CPU can handle the extra
load. Once you opt in, localstorage remembers that preference until you opt
out.

You can force scatch mode via <http://wheelsofsteel.net/?scratch=1> \- but
without hardware accel (hardware + OS + driver support, I recommend Safari 5
or Chrome 12), rendering falls back on CPU use which will skyrocket and that
will kill the audio processing bits.

I wrote a small book on the whole process (and performance caveats) on my main
site as someone linked below. Numerous pics + videos too. ;)

------
tronjavolta
scott schiller is THAT DUDE

------
thinkbohemian
This is epic. Load tracks at the bottom

